# Finally got my 10 point back



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

Got my 10 point back that I shot off of my 180 aces in Menard aka Diamondback Ranch on opening day of bow season last year


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice !! Feels good getting it on your own place I bet.


----------

